# Wild Atlantic Way



## PJ'S

Hi everyone,

Anyone done or planning to do the west coast of Republic of Ireland??

Places to wild camp?

scenery?

Wow factors

Thanks


----------



## philoaks

PJ'S said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone done or planning to do the west coast of Republic of Ireland??
> 
> Places to wild camp?
> 
> scenery?
> 
> Wow factors
> 
> Thanks


We haven't been to the west coast for about 6 years now but, unless things have changed.........

Places to wild camp - Virtually anywhere unless it says overnight camping is prohibited.

Scenery - Nice in parts, beautiful in others and absolutely stunning in the rest.

Wow factors - Connemara, The Burren, Seaweed Baths at Enniscrone, The Cliffs of Moher, The Ring of Kerry (as long as you go the same way round as the buses), The Dingle Peninsular and many more!!


----------



## havingfun

hi,

we do ireland for 6 or 8 weeks each year, and wild camp every night in some beautiful locations, the most important piece of information is to buy the card for the toilets etc on the rivers and harbours, it works like a bus ticket, you put it in the slot, showers etc and it takes a couple of points off, last time i bought one it was 10 euros for 20 points,. but most places dont mind you parking, just ask, somebody will know, well in ireland serveral somebodys, very helpful people, oh loves fishing, but i just love ireland.

to try and pick one or two places is impossible, do you like beaches, mountains, little villages, they are all there and if you dont like one, 5 miles down the road you will like it, dont bother with campsites, because most of them are out of the way, oh nearly forgot the music in the pubs, 

mags


----------



## icer

have stayed here a couple of times in the parking area overnight. soooo tranquil and the view of the sunset and sunrise are incredible over and on the hills
53° 7′ 36.13″ N, 9° 3′ 14.45″ W

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corcomroe_Abbey

Ian


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi pjs,

You will obviously get impartial reviews and advice on here which is great. You may want to look in to our all Ireland Motorhome forum.

www.motorhomecraic.com

You can join for free and get lots of help and advice from the natives. You can also join the subscribed section for about £12.50 (I think), the benefit of joining the pay section is that you get access to the map of Ireland with places to stop over (the vast majority free). These have been compiled by the members themselves and are reviewed and updated on a regular basis.

Either way you will have a great trip especially if you follow the coast clockwise. The south, west and north are probably the most popular. Bins and services are the most problematic aspects to the trip, but as long as you take advantage of facilities daily it is fairly straightforward.

As stated by mags (having fun) you can buy a swipe card for toilets, showers, laundry and water (fresh and waste), but I must point out this only works at facilities on the river Shannon and Erne. These facilities along with parking is provided for boaters in the first instance, but waterways Ireland welcome motorhomers. An excellent way to travel North through the middle of Ireland, all the way to Enniskillen. Simple navigation maps are available which show the locations of facilities.

Hope this helps.

Davy


----------



## PJ'S

Thanks people for your advice, written it down in my little black book.

Thanks "TeamRienza" I have joined the "Motorhomecraic" forum already. I asked the same question on there, and got some good advice also. The more I ask, the more hopefully I will find out, and then one day, I may be able to help someone else with a question!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Donegal is absolutely stunning. Downings is a lovely spot, has a few pubs, a great beach, a small working harbour, small campsite or you can wildcamp overlooking the beach just outside the outstanding Harbour Bar


----------

